# External Power/Charging Sources



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Saw this in the car hire thread where cvgtpc1 posted it, and it got me wondering.

I have seen a variety of these for sale here around Riyadh. They are listed with a bunch of power ratings and charging capabilities. 

Anyone have any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mine is a Motorola 3000mAh Dual-Charging Battery Pack w/ Built-in Micro-USB Cable and USB Port. Admittedly I jumped at the first one I found online. Was just 10 bucks. It'll charge my Galaxy S3 from dead to full once.

Later found mine is a weak one at 3000mAh. There's those that are 10,000mAh+ that give four phone charges, come with cables, etc. Online these better ones are just $5-10 more so I'll probably upgrade.

Eventhough mine just gives one full charge it has already come in very handy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Charging units sold here*



yakc130 said:


> Saw this in the car hire thread where cvgtpc1 posted it, and it got me wondering.
> 
> I have seen a variety of these for sale here around Riyadh. They are listed with a bunch of power ratings and charging capabilities.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts or recommendations?


Real handy units, they do come in handy portable sizes or when the weather takes out the power for days, I use the desk top UPS, computer/Hardware store chains sells these.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a cigarette lighter-usb adapter to charge my phone on long trips (especially when using GPS/Google maps)...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I bought a Gorilla Gadgets 16800mAh USB battery pack and that thing can charge my Samsung phone and my wife's iPhone several times over again before needing a recharge. I bought our on Woot a few months back for $39.99; they normally go for $69.99

I also just saw a ridiculously large USB battery pack that was rated for something like 32k mAh, was the size of a small PC keyboard and cost $129.


----------

